

EA’s Madden ’13 Kickstarter Makes 8.5 Million in Five Hours [joke... for now] - keithburgun
http://www.dinofarmgames.com/?p=949

======
zmonkeyz
People are so damn stupid sometimes. Like 15,000 is so extravagant for a game
budget.

